# Spring Break Red's



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I know I'm starting to sound like a broken record, but I'm still catching bull reds in Sargent on crabs. This time I had some help. My wife invited some of her friends and some fellow 2coolers stopped by, Zeitgeist, TeamCGR, and Saltlife3998. It wasn't a epic day, but we had steady action and everyone got to catch a fish or two. It was cloudy and cold but it was still a good day on the beach. I would also like to add that Saltlife3998 has to be one of the most determined young fisherman I've seen in a while. He was wading out up to his waist in the 50 degree water bare foot in shorts, just to cast his line out, and he ended up catching the biggest red of the day.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

more pics


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Nice!!!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

still more pics


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

Thanx man. Pics look good. We had a great time and my boy said on the way home that he had alot of fun... You are now a.k.a. The Sargent fish catching ****. That dude Saltlife3998 is one tough mudder, he's still full of that **** and vinegar... I remember them days. Good to see Matt and meet another 2cooler. 


Sent from that East 5...


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Congrats to everyone, and glad to see everyone got into the action. It looked like a fun time.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Good report!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Thnaks for the excellent report, winter time reds keep you warm!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Sweet bunch of fish!


----------



## SaltWater Hook'n (Dec 10, 2013)

I gotta get some of that action soon! On my next few days off and long change, I will bet out there.


----------



## edjman (Aug 13, 2013)

Good reds. Looks like a great time. I'm ready to catch some myself


----------

